# Welder cart and tig rod rack.



## Ski

I made the cart previously and added a rod rack to it today.  Next will be a 2 drawer box for the top for odds and ends. Welder is The Everlast power tig 250EX with cooler.


----------



## jpfabricator

I would say "nice rack" but that's not p.c.
So..........."really nice rack"!

What do you think of the Everlast, as I have been on the edge of buying one?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO

Nice job on the cart. Similar to what I did for mine. The pvc is pretty convenient for rod storage. Mike


----------



## Ski

Thanks, My 2 cents on Everlast is It works well. Problems - Mine lost HF start at 3 years 9 months and I had to send it in for warranty. 100 plus shipping. Sent it in Sept and got back in Dec. I initially recieved the wrong welder back and had to wait another week. Shipping blunder there. The control board was replaced and I have only just tested a little. They paid return shipping. They followed through on repair with some issues but they got it done. I still have a year warranty yet as well. New machines are digital so  they have changed a little. Feel free to stop in and test it out if you ever swing North. There are some horror stories but 2 sides to every arguement. my case was only inconvienence.


----------



## sgisler

jpfabricator said:


> I would say "nice rack" but that's not p.c.
> So..........."really nice rack"!
> 
> What do you think of the Everlast, as I have been on the edge of buying one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Just to chime in, even though you didn't ask me 
Buy it! You won't regret it. I now have 2. 

Ps: that is a nice rack!

Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talvare

Very nice cart Ski. I've built several over the years, but last year I went the easy route and bought a cart from Horror Freight and just fabricated some brackets and PVC rod holders for it. As much as I'm not a fan of HF, I was pleasantly surprised to find that their cart was actually pretty well made and already had the drawers. Couple of pics attached.
Ted


----------



## Sandia

Ski said:


> View attachment 143639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the cart previously and added a rod rack to it today.  Next will be a 2 drawer box for the top for odds and ends. Welder is The Everlast power tig 250EX with cooler.



Nice job on the welding cart.  Pretty close to the one I made last year.  Same Everlast machines too, it looks like.


----------



## minions

Ski said:


> Thanks, My 2 cents on Everlast is It works well. Problems - Mine lost HF start at 3 years 9 months and I had to send it in for warranty. 100 plus shipping. Sent it in Sept and got back in Dec. I initially recieved the wrong welder back and had to wait another week. Shipping blunder there. The control board was replaced and I have only just tested a little. They paid return shipping. They followed through on repair with some issues but they got it done. I still have a year warranty yet as well. New machines are digital so  they have changed a little. Feel free to stop in and test it out if you ever swing North. There are some horror stories but 2 sides to every arguement. my case was only inconvienence.



Same thing happened to me, repair took a little over 3 months .  The 210ext was about 10 months new when it broke.  After that i felt like i was walking on egg shells- if it broke again i would be out a tig welder for another quarter of a year.  I sold it and bought a Lincoln squarewave 200.  I love the lincoln


----------



## Ski

minions said:


> Same thing happened to me, repair took a little over 3 months .  The 210ext was about 10 months new when it broke.  After that i felt like i was walking on egg shells- if it broke again i would be out a tig welder for another quarter of a year.  I sold it and bought a Lincoln squarewave 200.  I love the lincoln


I almost bought a miller while waiting for this one but decided to run this one as long as it lasts.If it runs out of warranty and dies, I won't pay to get it fixed and will sell it for parts or repair and move on to another brand Tig welder. Just about any brand inverter should fit the cart I built. The cooler is 220v but The manual shows 120v parts so I should be able to convert and use it.


----------



## Ski

Ski said:


> I almost bought a miller while waiting for this one but decided to run this one as long as it lasts.If it runs out of warranty and dies, I won't pay to get it fixed and will sell it for parts or repair and move on to another brand Tig welder. Just about any brand inverter should fit the cart I built. The cooler is 220v but The manual shows 120v parts so I should be able to convert and use it.


Pump is italian from what I understand. I almost bit on another brand myself but doing like you. Run it until it pukes. It has been working very well though and have about 48 hours running/weld time on it after repair.


----------



## brino

Ski,

Nice welding cart! It feels great to be organized.......a feeling I do NOT know well.....

I don't mean to derail this thread, but I need to give my Everlast feedback.



jpfabricator said:


> What do you think of the Everlast, as I have been on the edge of buying one?



I bought an Everlast PowerTIG 250EX and PowerCool W300 cooler in April 2014.
The experience was great:
-I got it shipped to my door in just a few days
-everything I unpacked was high-quality and in perfect condition
-that first week I emailed them at 11pm on a Friday night asking about a PDF copy of the manual as I was afraid of burning up the paper one on the bench, and five minutes later they emailed back the PDF manual
-it has seen intermittent hobby use since then and has always performed flawlessly!

The _only_ problems with it are MINE:
-TIG welding takes a lot of practice, a high-end helmet made a big step forward
-I spilled some acetone on the welding table above and some dripped onto the clear plastic shield over the controls and left some "frosting" on it, the display and controls are fine....but I guess that's why it has the shield.

If mine died tomorrow, I'd buy another to use while the original was repaired.
I'd own two and it would still be cheaper than a single Lincoln or Miller.

-brino


----------



## Sandia

Ditto Brino, I have the 250EX and cooler as well.  I am new at the tig deal, and it definitely has a learning curve.  Really like the machine though, especially for the price.


----------

